# Australian Tennis Open starts tonight



## moviequeen1 (Jan 13, 2019)

The Australian Open which is the 1st Grand Slam title for tennis starts tonight in Melbourne,Australia
My favorite male player,Roger Federer is the 2 time defending champion will try to make it 3 yrs in a row he's won this title
He truly amazes me at age 37, continues to play  at such a high level. He is #3 seed
You can watch the coverage on ESPN or the Tennis Channel
I've never been a fan of Britian's Andy Murray,but I wish him well in this tournament.He announced a couple days ago he is retiring because of hip problems


----------



## chic (Jan 21, 2019)

I've been watching all week and thoroughly enjoying the play. Stefanos Tsitsipas, a twenty year old player from Greece, upset Roger in the 4th round but what a great match. Made you wish both players could win.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 21, 2019)

I would enjoy it if I knew how to score.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 21, 2019)

Djokovic is playing Medvedev now. It is still only the first set.
Djokovic is ranked #1 in the world.

Camper, the  score is 5 games to 3 in favour of Djokovic which means that he only has to win one more game to win the set.
Whoever wins three sets out of five wins the match.
Medvedev just won the last game so the score is now 5 games to 4.

It goes on and for this game Medvedev is the server, which is to his advantage. He looks like winning it.
Spoke too soon. The score in now 40:40, also known as deuce. From now on they must keep serving until one of the wins by two points.
It could easily go either way. 

Djokovic won that game so the score is 6:4 which means he has won the set. The general rule is first to win 6 games or better but you must have 2 more games than the opponent.

Enough of the scoring. For further enlightenment, just Google.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 21, 2019)

It is one set all, Djokovic leads the next set 4 games to 2.

It is good to watch. The rallies have been amazing.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 21, 2019)

Scores are now Djokovic 6:4, 6:7, 6:2 and Djokovic leads in the 4th set 4:3

Djokovic wins 6:4, 6:7, 6:2, 6:3. Medvedev fought very hard.


----------



## chic (Jan 21, 2019)

Nishikori of Japan won another tough 5 setter today against Pablo Carreno Busta of Spain. What a match ! Nishikori was down 2 sets and a break and came back to win in a fifth set tiebreak. I think this was the match of the tournament after the Tsitsipas Federer match.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 21, 2019)

Serena Williams is looking very strong too. All Australian eyes are on Queenslander Ashley Barty who is something of a favourite. 

Details of results and who will be advancing to the quarter finals here: https://www.foxsports.com.au/tennis...o/news-story/795bc15a5babef090271a67520c80383


----------



## chic (Jan 22, 2019)

Stefanos Tsitsipas beat Roberto Batista Agut to make it into his first grand slam semi final where he will face Rafa Nadal. Well done. Great matches all from the 20 year old.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 23, 2019)

I watched  Serena Williams- #6 seedKarolina Pliskova match last night
Karolina  hit some unbelievable shots and different looks to her serve had Serena trying to figure it out
Karolina won 1st set 6-4,Serena came back to win 2nd 6-4.Serena was leading 5-1 in the 3rd, started to unravel for her when she was called for a foot fault Then she twisted her ankle trying to go for a shot.Karolina won 3rd set 7-5
I don't know if she 'choked' but in my mind Karolina was the better player happy that she won
On the men's side,I'm rooting for Rafa to win another title Sue


----------

